# These guys should be shot for sabotage



## Jollygreenfe (Apr 17, 2008)

I just found this link to a news story about 2 guys at the Lake City ammo plant stealing over *8 TONS *of copper bullet jackets. Article said it was enough to make over *1.5 MILLION *rounds of ammo :eek:

That must be the reason 7.62 LC ammo is so far back ordered. We had to use Malaysian ammo for our DoS work and it SUCKED!  Just curious, is anyone having issues getting LC ammo?

http://www.kctv5.com/news/15892425/detail.html


----------



## AWP (Apr 17, 2008)

How do you sneak out with 8 tons of copper?


----------



## Scotth (Apr 17, 2008)

People are steeling copper because it's so valuable for recycling.  I have a buddy doing a hospital expansion and he works in the plumbers union.  They have to off load there copper pipe shipments in the middle of the night to people won't see the stuff.  I went looking at houses to buy and it really common for the copper pipes and wiring to be be ripped out especially in bigger cities and if the house has been foreclosed or empty for awhile.

Usually druggies doing the steeling to support the habit.  Forgot the exact amount, but my friend the plumber said they were getting like $2 a pound for copper at recycling places.  He gets a lot of copper off the jobs because they usually let the apprentices have the extra cash to make up for the lower wage.

So this story really doesn't surprise me.


----------



## car (Apr 17, 2008)

Last summer, back home, crack heads were stealing copper piping from homes while people were on vacation.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 17, 2008)

car said:


> Last summer, back home, crack heads were stealing copper piping from homes while people were on vacation.


 
They do that shit in Baltimore like crazy.  The will take the siding off the side of your house.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 17, 2008)

There were these asshats here last summer..stealing copper that had just been installed from a church on the main road in town.  The one cop here was right next door at the AM/PM getting his coffee and donut(no shit) and he sat on the hood of his car for a few minutes munching and sipping..and when these stupid fuckers climbed down off of the church..he arrested them.  Now the Chief tells him to go get a donut!


----------



## Jollygreenfe (Apr 18, 2008)

I heard the other day that stealing catalytic converters is becoming big business here in the DFW area. People are stealing them for the platinum. The main targets are big SUVs that the scum of society can get under without much effort. Once news story said that they were working mall parking lots and have gotten to the point that they can have one out in under 30 sec. :doh:


----------

